# flex track pro or con



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Have any of you used that AFX flex track? please tell me you views on this stuff. Looks like you could make any type of banked turn with it.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

I think it is more of a novelty track piece... In theory it looks like a good idea, but in reality it makes for a bumpy track piece, if you can get your cars to work with it. I have a few pieces and about the only enjoyment I found was setting a near impossible rough terrain or hill climbs for the off-road type cars.

-Robbie


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

It's all con unfortunately. The only pro might be that if you decided to use it, it would break early and save you wasting too much time with it.... 

My cars never ran well on them and would constantly come off the track unless it was pulled straight, which kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yep,

the big con is trying to get your car to run smoothly through the flex track when its bent.
It seems the guide pins catch here and there. On top of that, the gaps in the track that give the track its flex, 
also give the cars less traction. You can make a banked turn, for a two lane layout.
You can't take two side by side to make a four lane bank, and the springs always bend.
Neat idea though.

Rich


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Once it gets kinked, it's useless too.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I've often wondered if you could screw the flextrack down permanently and spatula some filler (spackle? epoxy putty?) into the gaps to come up with a somewhat rough but usable offroad course. Or even sand that down and give it a second coat of glop for a fairly smooth road course that realistically follows the terrain and has banked curves that also rise and fall, sort of like a _real_ racecourse. 

There'd still be the problem of the abrasive coil-spring rails, unless you could fill those too, and sand 'em smooth on top.

Quite a bit of extra work (though nowhere near as much as _routing_ a track), but maybe worth it to eliminate the "ironed and starched" appearance of courses built with conventional track pieces, especially for off-roaders.

Anybody tried it?

-- D


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The ONLY time I've read anything good about it was in a eBay listing


----------

